# Sneak Attack



## mrolland5500

Well I now have to move my family into witness protection again and myself go one the lamb and recoup from this massive sustained attack by the 'noob' crew even though I fortified and braced what I thought was my fortress we greatly underestimated these guys fire power and cohesiveness.

SAINT my arse the devil himself @churchpunk you conniving







This was epic dude the Opus 20th Pappy Padron Muwat DPG BLUE which are one of my all-time favorites and the sending of the Bomb back in the same exact box and label PLUS the Same CUEVAS cigar bag was genius well looks like fellas us old heads have to step up our game.
@greasemonger you sumbitch I guess I had it coming to me because of the beating that I've been putting on you here lately man these sticks are Super Fantastical(I can make up my own word) You've put some thought in this as well because it's if I walked into a B&M and bought each and everyone of these for myself to smoke brudah u da mane!!!!








@tazdvl let me tell you what's crazy is the only stick I've had is that Alec Bradley dude you did your thuggism that's a damn hard feat to pull off all hail bud 

In closing I tell you this family of ours is the best in the planet and I wouldn't trade you guys for all the platinum in the world YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

mrolland5500 said:


> Well I now have to move my family into witness protection again and myself go one the lamb and recoup from this massive sustained attack by the 'noob' crew even though I fortified and braced what I thought was my fortress we greatly underestimated these guys fire power and cohesiveness.
> 
> SAINT my arse the devil himself @churchpunk you conniving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was epic dude the Opus 20th Pappy Padron Muwat DPG BLUE which are one of my all-time favorites and the sending of the Bomb back in the same exact box and label PLUS the Same CUEVAS cigar bag was genius well looks like fellas us old heads have to step up our game.
> @greasemonger you sumbitch I guess I had it coming to me because of the beating that I've been putting on you here lately man these sticks are Super Fantastical(I can make up my own word) You've put some thought in this as well because it's if I walked into a B&M and bought each and everyone of these for myself to smoke brudah u da mane!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tazdvl let me tell you what's crazy is the only stick I've had is that Alec Bradley dude you did your thuggism that's a damn hard feat to pull off all hail bud
> 
> In closing I tell you this family of ours is the best in the planet and I wouldn't trade you guys for all the platinum in the world YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just wave one my friend. I told you I'd put you on your ass.

Edit: also I wanted to mention I hoped you would pick up on the same box and bag. Little psychological warfare there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Wow, heck of a bombing run by the rebel fleet!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Nice job fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Just the first wave..... hahahahahaha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

churchpunk said:


> That's just wave one my friend. I told you I'd put you on your ass.
> 
> Edit: also I wanted to mention I hoped you would pick up on the same box and bag. Little psychological warfare there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa wait first wave???????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa wait first wave???????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you should sign up for "informed delivery" on the USPS website to see if he's bluffing.


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Well I now have to move my family into witness protection again and myself go one the lamb and recoup from this massive sustained attack by the 'noob' crew even though I fortified and braced what I thought was my fortress we greatly underestimated these guys fire power and cohesiveness.
> 
> SAINT my arse the devil himself @churchpunk you conniving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was epic dude the Opus 20th Pappy Padron Muwat DPG BLUE which are one of my all-time favorites and the sending of the Bomb back in the same exact box and label PLUS the Same CUEVAS cigar bag was genius well looks like fellas us old heads have to step up our game.
> @greasemonger you sumbitch I guess I had it coming to me because of the beating that I've been putting on you here lately man these sticks are Super Fantastical(I can make up my own word) You've put some thought in this as well because it's if I walked into a B&M and bought each and everyone of these for myself to smoke brudah u da mane!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tazdvl let me tell you what's crazy is the only stick I've had is that Alec Bradley dude you did your thuggism that's a damn hard feat to pull off all hail bud
> 
> In closing I tell you this family of ours is the best in the planet and I wouldn't trade you guys for all the platinum in the world YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang what a HIT! You may want to buy another cooler before the weekend is over. That makes my humble offerings look like a Goodwill donation! Hummm wondering if they will be a tax free donation! :vs_laugh::grin2: awesomeness In its best form!


----------



## Matfam1

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa wait first wave???????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all fun and games until someone has to build a walk-in humidor.... just saying. I'd be on the look out for some spanish cedar, either that or a truck load of coolers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Air n water had wine coolers on sale..lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Sammy63

Perhaps Stratus will share his smoking room and humidor plans with you. Lol.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sammy63 said:


> Perhaps Stratus will share his smoking room and humidor plans with you. Lol.


I think Mario should consider purchasing a cigar lounge soon, like tomorrow!


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> I think Mario should consider purchasing a cigar lounge soon, like tomorrow!


Hell I'm already in witness protection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I'm already in witness protection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It won't save you, target has been acquired and locked.... sorry.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Matfam1 said:


> It won't save you, target has been acquired and locked.... sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry............ Hell I thought we were friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

mrolland5500 said:


> Whoa wait first wave???????????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better go back and read the BOLD HEADER at the top of my southwest motif letter! I told you it was just the FIRST retaliatory strike. Today was just to soften up your defenses!

Tick...tick...tick...BOOM!

Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## tazdvl

Next time I'll send you a gift certificate for Tupperware. Bwahaha!!

Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## Olecharlie

mrolland5500 said:


> Hell I'm already in witness protection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gonna have one pissed off mailman! :vs_laugh: poor guy, you should sent the US postal service a letter of apology!


----------



## Cigary

F'n brutal bomb if there was anything to compare it to. Play with the bull MrRolland....you don't just get the horn...you get the whole freakin herd!


----------



## WNYTony

Pretty awesome selections there gentlemen !


----------



## ebnash




----------



## BigPuffer

Hmm somebody cornered the big bear


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Shaver702

Just when you thought it was over....the second wave will come......


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## churchpunk

Sit back and watch those walls of Jericho come a tumbling down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well. I didn't think it was possible but @churchpunk has managed to not only pick up Rolland but body slammed him as well! Wtg punk!


----------



## Sammy63

And the Lord said unto @churchpunk, See, I have given into thine hand Jericho, and the king thereof, and the mighty men of valour.


----------



## Gumby-cr

There is always fallout after a nuclear blast >


----------



## Gummy Jones

Few are more deserving than Mario


----------



## bellts

ebnash said:


>


----------



## Rondo

Surgical.
Just plain surgical.


----------



## msmith1986

Great hit. This afternoon should be interesting when Mario's witness protection detail reports his house and entire neighborhood is gone.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat




----------



## Hickorynut

Nice job fellas.......Dilly-Dilly!


----------



## tazdvl

Tick...tick...tick.. @mrolland5500

Is that something ticking in your mailbox?










Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## bellts




----------



## Sammy63

bellts said:


>


Classic!


----------



## disco_potato

>


----------



## msmith1986

disco_potato said:


> >


Much bigger than that. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellts

@mrolland5500, you may not want to go home tonight. But I hope you do... and quick like.


----------



## ADRUNKK

The wait is driving me nuts.


----------



## disco_potato

bellts said:


> @mrolland5500, you may not want to go home tonight. But I hope you do... and quick like.


What home? As of an hour ago, what he used to call home is nothing more than a crater.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## huffer33

I'm innocent, just in for the fireworks.


----------



## bellts

ADRUNKK said:


> The wait is driving me nuts.


----------



## ebnash




----------



## bellts

GO HOOOOME!


----------



## disco_potato

Come on guys. Play it cool. Nothing to see here.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

disco_potato said:


> Come on guys. Play it cool. Nothing to see here.


Te he he


----------



## Westside Threat

disco_potato said:


> Come on guys. Play it cool. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Olecharlie

@mrolland5500 trying to use reverse physiology, it's not working Big Bear, he's trying to dig himself out of the rubble!


----------



## churchpunk

Uh oh gentlemen... at this point in time I’m starting to worry that too many went off at the same time. The blast site may have been to large. We have to fear for the worst. Mario may have not made it through the explosion...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Either that or he is trying to convince his wife that he did not order all of these packages. 

She’s saying, “yeah right, all these strangers from around the country are just sending you free cigars cause your such a nice guy!”


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> Either that or he is trying to convince his wife that he did not order all of these packages.
> 
> She's saying, "yeah right, all these strangers from around the country are just sending you free cigars cause your such a nice guy!"


LOL! That made me spit my drink out for real :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Shaver702

Or he pulled into his driveway and said....”WTH....I swear I left my house right here!”


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## tazdvl

He's probably renting a truck to get the packages from his mail box to his house!

Taz

Tick....tick....tick....tick.....


----------



## UBC03

...









sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## mrolland5500

HOLY MOTHER OF 5LB 6OZ BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
I'll have to recover in the morrow


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Bahahahahaha WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Rofl... :rotfl:


----------



## Matfam1

See, witness protection didn’t do you a bit of good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

OMG!!!! I knew it would be a slaughter, but even I didn't foresee that!!

Forget the Tupperware...I'm going to see about buying you one of these.....










Taz


----------



## BigPuffer

Lol. Those are some big boxes on the bottom. Wonder if there are more coming XD


----------



## greasemonger

Whoa, thats a lot of boxes lol. Dude you deserve it Mario! Super cool. I'm sure there have been some epic bombs in the past, but this is by far the biggest I've seen in my short tenure.


----------



## Shaver702

ROFL! It’s all fun and games till someone needs to buy a new humidor.....


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## PTAaron

Amazing collection of boxes!
Hopefully one of those has a new cooler on it! LOL!


----------



## Olecharlie

@mrolland5500, now what you got to say "Big Bear", thats a real good ole fashioned "Ash Whooping".

I remember doing a trade with Mario and he said brother I will send you anything I have that you like! And he was sincere, Mario introduced me to BLTC, If anyone is deserving of such a bombing it is you Brother so enjoy! Your kindness and generosity has extended to many on this forum.


----------



## churchpunk

Kinda wish I knew what was in all those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

churchpunk said:


> Kinda wish I knew what was in all those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably making room in his humidor.....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

mrolland5500 said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF 5LB 6OZ BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> I'll have to recover in the morrow


I guess my work schedule preventing me from being involved didn't make a difference. #HellYeah 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

That picture of packages may be the most brutal puff attack ever!! I mean WOW!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Yo Mario! You still alive bro? We all want to see the final tally! Please include names....te he he...


----------



## Shaver702

LeatherNeck said:


> Yo Mario! You still alive bro? We all want to see the final tally! Please include names....te he he...


He is probably still trying to explain to his wife that he did not order all these cigars.....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Hickorynut

The wife decided it was now going to be juice,salad and cigar bar. Hes retrofitting the business with the walk in...Wow what a hit......


----------



## Westside Threat

Cut the man some slack. After a hit like that...no running water, no electricity and certainly no wifi. He’s still picking up the pieces. 

Poor Mario....I “almost” feel sorry for him.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@mrolland5500 :vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

Gumby-cr said:


> @mrolland5500 :vs_laugh:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See he's still alive everyone :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get to work on those packages, slacker!


----------



## bellts

Let's hit him again! (sorry the little Marine inside is talking to me)


----------



## LeatherNeck

bellts said:


> Let's hit him again! (sorry the little Marine inside is talking to me)


Maybe this time we hit him with duct tape, super glue, and 60 qt. coolers!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## bellts

LeatherNeck said:


> Maybe this time we hit him with duct tape, super glue, and 60 qt. coolers!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Brother needs some butane too!

In other words... #HELLYEAH


----------



## LeatherNeck

^^Very true!


----------



## mrolland5500

Well I'm hoping the last of this EPIC annihilation(WHICH NOTHING OF THE LIKE I'VE EVER SEEN BEFORE)of the town I thought was my safe haven in the witness protection arm of covert operations has landed well needless to say I lost my witness protection status because they couldn't afford to protect myself and family the cost was becoming astronomical so thanks DUMBASSES for that. it will not I SAY will not be Forgotten!!!

Hey guys seriously man this has been a awesome experience you guys are a cool bunch of cats that I say are my extended family we all have a love of cigars (Woman and Man) that most don't understand but enjoy immensely hell I'm going to stop that I don't want any of you pussies to start tearing up or crying and with that mrolland5500 signing off. #HELLYEAH




































































































I'll come back later and go through every bomb individually a box of 'DIRTY RATS' for my Birthday from ROCK STAR @Gumby-cr I'm speechless!!!!!!!! #HELLYEAH Thanks #HELLYEAH #HELLYEAH #HELLYEAH 
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I sent the Windex...your welcome 

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Only one word can ever describe this masterpiece... 
*EPIC!*


----------



## BigPuffer

#Thuglife


----------



## UBC03

Great job kids..

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Sammy63

I love the smell of cigar tobacco in the morning! It smells like...Victory!


----------



## PTAaron

Hope you were planning on building a walk-in humidor! 
This forum is amazing.


----------



## PTAaron

Double post.


----------



## mrolland5500

bellts said:


> Let's hit him again! (sorry the little Marine inside is talking to me)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

bellts said:


> Brother needs some butane too!
> 
> In other words... #HELLYEAH












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@mrolland5500, how many packages were delivered? Have you counted? What did your wife say?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Matfam1 said:


> @mrolland5500, how many packages were delivered? Have you counted? What did your wife say?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha! I'd love to know that too! I can only imagine what your wife said!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## mrolland5500

18 I think 3 on first run 13 on the 2nd run and 2 yesterday and well my daughter arrived home from school and called her mom and said boxes are all over the front porch so this is the cruel joke they played on me usually any packages I receive they are in the foyer when I get home well there was just one there the rest they put in this small closet I always put my boots in well needless to say when I opened up the closet there they were stacked up like the Eiffel Tower and they say the look on my face was priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

DDD.....dayum!!!!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Well I have to admit I teared up from LAUGHING SO HARD! :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lol, that was the MOAB that got dropped... Mother Of All Bombs.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BOSSTANK said:


> Lol, that was the MOAB that got dropped... Mother Of All Bombs.


No my friend, that was the MFOAB!:vs_laugh:


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> No my friend, that was the MFOAB!:vs_laugh:


Leather I know the ankles still a little tender I've got this little mean azz Chihuahua that loves ankles!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Leather I know the ankles still a little tender I've got this little mean azz Chihuahua that loves ankles!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


HA! I've got my lil scooter and I'll run his lil runt self over. On second thought, the cat does love to chase these country mice we got. I'll let her have a little fun instead. >


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> HA! I've got my lil scooter and I'll run his lil runt self over. On second thought, the cat does love to chase these country mice we got. I'll let her have a little fun instead. >


I hope your scooter has a turbo


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> HA! I've got my lil scooter and I'll run his lil runt self over. On second thought, the cat does love to chase these country mice we got. I'll let her have a little fun instead. >


Lol..... how's the ankle doing bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

mrolland5500 said:


> Lol..... how's the ankle doing bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just getting over the infection and should be having another surgery in the next couple weeks for a biopsy and then another to fuse the ankle. I'm about half way through at almost 13 weeks.:frown2: 
I'm hanging in there though. It is what it is.


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> I hope your scooter has a turbo


Lol, that would be fun! Scary as hell, but fun.


----------



## mrolland5500

LeatherNeck said:


> Just getting over the infection and should be having another surgery in the next couple weeks for a biopsy and then another to fuse the ankle. I'm about half way through at almost 13 weeks.:frown2:
> I'm hanging in there though. It is what it is.


 Ooh wow praying for you bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Awesome hits everyone for a well deserving BOTL :grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck

I'm just wondering....DID ALL THE BOMBS LAND YET? Te he he he


----------



## disco_potato

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm just wondering....DID ALL THE BOMBS LAND YET? Te he he he


For Mario's sake, I hope so but if earlier reports are to be believed, not even close. >


----------



## ebnash

Just want to give props the the punkmeister for organizing this. Thanks for including me in the squadron.


----------



## churchpunk

ebnash said:


> Just want to give props the the punkmiester for organizing this. Thanks for including me in the squadron.


No recognition needed. Just happy to see @mrolland5500 put on his ass.

Maybe next time he'll be more careful about who he trash talks ahahahahahahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

churchpunk said:


> No recognition needed. Just happy to see @mrolland5500 put on his ass.
> 
> Maybe next time he'll be more careful about who he trash talks ahahahahahahah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EPIC!!!!! is all I can say you guys are outstanding!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm just wondering....DID ALL THE BOMBS LAND YET? Te he he he


I didn't see mine in there.


----------



## Matt_21

My schedule kept me from taking part but, I have to say...this was big.
You guys went all out.


----------



## Matfam1

ADRUNKK said:


> I didn't see mine in there.


I didn't see mine either, I was delivered according to USPS though. I think that's a lot of packages to keep track of what's what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Matfam1 said:


> I didn't see mine either, I was delivered according to USPS though. I think that's a lot of packages to keep track of what's what.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked USPS tracking Friday around noon my time and it showed it as delivered.


----------



## Shaver702

Hope he got mine as well


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

When I showed my wife the picture of all the boxes the other day she said "OMFG what is he gonna do?" I said "probably build a walk-in humi #HellYeah." 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

@mrolland5500 Did you get other box's that you didn't post pictures of? If mine didn't make it there I wanna take this up with the post office.


----------



## Shaver702

ADRUNKK said:


> @mrolland5500 Did you get other box's that you didn't post pictures of? If mine didn't make it there I wanna take this up with the post office.


Same here.....

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## mrolland5500

ADRUNKK said:


> @mrolland5500 Did you get other box's that you didn't post pictures of? If mine didn't make it there I wanna take this up with the post office.


Let me check bud I still have all the boxes from the deliveries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

mrolland5500 said:


> Let me check bud I still have all the boxes from the deliveries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"What? You tryin to build a fort or somethin?"


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Well, some did include a little impromptu artwork- lol


----------



## BigPuffer

ADRUNKK said:


> @mrolland5500 Did you get other box's that you didn't post pictures of? If mine didn't make it there I wanna take this up with the post office.


USPS blows. Just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## mrolland5500

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, some did include a little impromptu artwork- lol


Gunner I know yours is posted there

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

BigPuffer said:


> USPS blows. Just wanted to throw that out there


I've never had a USPS flat rate box not make it to it's destination. So I'm a little worried here.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mrolland5500 said:


> Gunner I know yours is posted there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, I saw my Boba Fett Cigar Bounty Hunter pic - LOL

Was just explaining to @*greasemonger* why you saved all the boxes - LOL

PS - As a "Mandalorian" Bounty Hunter, I'm available for hire


----------



## ADRUNKK

mrolland5500 said:


> Let me check bud I still have all the boxes from the deliveries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would have been from Vacaville, CA. Containing these.


----------



## ADRUNKK




----------



## greasemonger

SoCal Gunner said:


> Yep, I saw my Boba Fett Cigar Bounty Hunter pic - LOL
> 
> Was just explaining to @*greasemonger* why you saved all the boxes - LOL
> 
> PS - As a "Mandalorian" Bounty Hunter, I'm available for hire


I know. I take pictures of everything. That was my Friday reference on Tuesday.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

ADRUNKK said:


> It would have been from Vacaville, CA. Containing these.


Hopefully that got re-routed to my place.


----------



## mpomario

mrolland5500 said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF 5LB 6OZ BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> I'll have to recover in the morrow


Hah! There it is!!!!! WOOP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Bombing runs are still happening I'm already sleeping under the bridge hell seems like I can't beat you hell I may as well join you...........

#HELLNAW!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

mrolland5500 said:


> #HELLNAW!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you got a new catchphrase


----------



## Verdict

BigPuffer said:


> Looks like you got a new catchphrase


#HEALLYEAH for #HELLNAW

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario

This $£|+ was epic. Savage. I hope you got space. Someone should’ve included a Tupperware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Where mrolland used to live... hehe


----------



## ADRUNKK

Well I guess I'm to assume my package was lost in transition. Real ****ing bummer.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

mpomario said:


> This $£|+ was epic. Savage. I hope you got space. Someone should've included a Tupperware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kicking myself for forgetting to include 20% off coupon to Bed Bath and Beyond for Tupperware- lol.


----------



## BOSSTANK

SoCal Gunner said:


> Kicking myself for forgetting to include 20% off coupon to Bed Bath and Beyond for Tupperware- lol.


I'm glad you mentioned that, Im heading back to Target to get more Rubbermaid Brilliance containers and BB&B is right next door. I think there is one of them coupons laying round here somewhere. Target is always sold out so now I have 2 options.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I got a 50qt igloo cooler from target.com $30 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

ADRUNKK said:


> I've never had a USPS flat rate box not make it to it's destination. So I'm a little worried here.


The tracking info says it was delivered? It's odd for all those other boxes to make it and yours being lost. Has Mario confirmed he didn't get it?


----------



## ADRUNKK

disco_potato said:


> The tracking info says it was delivered? It's odd for all those other boxes to make it and yours being lost. Has Mario confirmed he didn't get it?


He said he was gonna check but never chimed back in and let me know.


----------



## Sammy63

disco_potato said:


> ADRUNKK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a USPS flat rate box not make it to it's destination. So I'm a little worried here.
> 
> 
> 
> The tracking info says it was delivered? It's odd for all those other boxes to make it and yours being lost. Has Mario confirmed he didn't get it?
Click to expand...

Perhaps the postal employee snagged yours as a "kick-up" to compensate for the risk.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Sammy63 said:


> Perhaps the postal employee snagged yours as a "kick-up" to compensate for the risk.


There was some damn fine sticks in there from what I've been told. Haven't smoked any of them myself but I will one day.


----------



## mrolland5500

ADRUNKK said:


> It would have been from Vacaville, CA. Containing these.


 Hey bud sorry they did not get here in not sure what happened but we documented each and everyone by taking 2 sets of pictures 1 set with cigars and address which weren't published and a set with cigars packaging and inserts with addresses redacted and published

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey bud sorry they did not get here in not sure what happened but we documented each and everyone by taking 2 sets of pictures 1 set with cigars and address which weren't published and a set with cigars packaging and inserts with addresses redacted and published
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dang I guess mine didn't get there either. Would've been from Virginia.

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## mrolland5500

Shaver702 said:


> Dang I guess mine didn't get there either. Would've been from Virginia.
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Did you track it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

mrolland5500 said:


> Did you track it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep 9505500000908101000036

Delivered to front porch

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Matfam1

Shaver702 said:


> Dang I guess mine didn't get there either. Would've been from Virginia.
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Same boat from Oregon. Tracked and delivered to the front porch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Time to go talk to the neighbors


----------



## blackrabbit

If you sent a package priority mail you have 50 bucks insurance on it so I would file a claim. Maybe they will investigate?


----------



## mrolland5500

greasemonger said:


> Time to go talk to the neighbors


I have great neighbors when I say great older and nosy plus it's a long walk

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

So we have to wait 15 days before filing a lost package. @mrolland5500 Mario, in the picture with all the boxes, I think I counted 19 packages, and I think there are 15 identified (by photo count) bombs. Is it possible that you could have missed uploading a few? I have no doubt that USPS makes mistakes and have no issues filing a claim, but, was wondering if you might be willing to check one more time...


----------



## ADRUNKK

mrolland5500 said:


> Hey bud sorry they did not get here in not sure what happened but we documented each and everyone by taking 2 sets of pictures 1 set with cigars and address which weren't published and a set with cigars packaging and inserts with addresses redacted and published
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a real freaking bummer man. I was really hoping to send you some dope sticks. Well, life goes on.... but i tried homie.


----------



## ADRUNKK

blackrabbit said:


> If you sent a package priority mail you have 50 bucks insurance on it so I would file a claim. Maybe they will investigate?


I don't even care about the money, and I'm not gonna go thru the hassle of dealing with it either....... This absolutely sucks, I'm seriously bummed out right now.


----------

